# Overall cultural experience - Lisbon vs Porto



## Pauletthp (Oct 26, 2020)

I am new to this forum and appreciate any/all comments. My wife and I, being US citizens, are giving strong consideration to retiring in Portugal. Having experienced Lisbon and Porto as a tourist, I am curious if you can give us basic differences of living full time in Lisbon and Porto Thank you


----------

